# who can deliver and assist after Dubizzle purchase and other Q's?



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a few questions and needs:

1. I thought of possible purchasing a large gas stove from Dubizzle (guess this is the only option for 2nd hand)

However any info on who can help in transport and installation?

2.
lights for kitchens, bathroom and all rooms, I need to purchase and have them installed without breaking the bank.. any useful suggestions?


3.
I would like to install a laminate floor in the boy's room, any help and suggestion?

4.
curtains for 2 rooms (no need for the other rooms) any experience and help again I don't want to break the bank..

I have a similar message but gave the wrong title I guess the reason for no response..

thanks for any help & advise


----------

